# points distributor



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

i am looking for a points dist.for my nissan truck.have been useing a two point dist. this one burnt up this last week-end. at the race track.
call 207-453-6605 or e-mail me at [email protected] need soon 
thanks
jonny v


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Post this in the wanted section.


----------

